# Newbie Question About Winding My Raketa



## davidj (Dec 4, 2005)

Newbie question: I have just bought a watch like this:










To set the time, I can only wind the hands *backwards* (by pulling the crown out and then winding it away from me).

If after pulling the crown out I wind it towards me, it *unscrews* from the case.

So it's impossible to wind the hands forward.

Is this how it should be?

I've RTFMed, and the instructions say to set the watch "by rotating the crown [so as to] move the hands in the direction of movement".

("*вращeниeм головки пeрeвeсти стрeли по xоду движeниeм*").

Which is kind of a weird way of putting it.

I've emailed the supplier, but I wondered whether someone here could help??

Many thanks,

David


----------



## davidj (Dec 4, 2005)

I should have said "set" the watch, not "wind" it. Shows you what a newbie I am. Anyway you will probably all know what I mean!







I.e., when I want to set the right time, I can only do it by moving the hands backwards. If I try to do it the other way, the crown unscrews.

D


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

the problem is:

the crown is not tight enough on the threads.

you should be able to set the hands either way

the crown screws onto the the winding stem - you need to tighten the crown onto this

Use a miniscule amount of thread lock glue - dip the end of a toothpick in it and dab inside the hole in the crown.

then screw it in tight (not too tight) and leave it 24 hours it should be ok then

Do not be tempted to use superglue as this will dry and seize up immediately and

not give you enough time to tighten the crown all the way! (been there, done that)

You should be able to find thread lock glue in most modeling hobby shops - especiall ones that do R/C vehicles.


----------



## davidj (Dec 4, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> the problem is:
> 
> the crown is not tight enough on the threads.
> 
> ...


Many thanks! I have now done this, using blue (medium-strength) thread locker (Z42).

Having read some more on the web, though, I am a little worried that maybe I should have used red (high-strength).

Anyway, I'll see what happens once it's had 24 hours to set.

I just screwed the crown on until the hands started to move.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The blue one should be ok (thats what I used on some model cars)

you should screw the crown down in winding setting until its fully wound

But either way when the glue dries it will do the job

this way you should be able to remove it if you need to change the crown in the future.... superglue would not let you do that


----------

